# IPad3



## Firefly2012 (Apr 7, 2012)

Got my new iPad3 today which is the first Apple product I've bought in years. Must say I like the display!


----------



## Firefly2012 (Apr 7, 2012)

As much as I'm enjoying it, it does make me realise how good Android has become in comparison to iOS5 - because, hardware apart, there ain't much difference between them.


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 9, 2012)

Firefly2012 said:


> ...hardware apart, there ain't much difference between them.



HA! Show me an Android with a retina display; a camera like the iPhone's; or a sleek, artistic design like Apple products are known for and I'll consider getting one


----------



## RoryA (Apr 9, 2012)

Hardware apart, being a key phrase. Mind you most phones have better cameras than an iPhone (or iPad, since that's the topic).


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 9, 2012)

Whaaat? I haven't seen better than the iPhone 4S - look at Instagram.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd suggest that the camera on the Samsung Galaxy II is right up there. Since I don't have the iPhone I can't directly compare but the Samsung images are as good as any I've seen on other phones.

Denis


----------



## Firefly2012 (Apr 9, 2012)

One of my colleagues has an S2 and a 4S and he much prefers the S2. The 4s is simply too small for me.

The kids love the iPad - although I think they're getting fed up with me telling them they can't have such and such app cos it ain't free or can't make in app purchases.  Don't get me wrong, I love the iPad (using it now), I'd just love to have Excel on it!!


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 9, 2012)

I actually use Docs To Go on my iPhone, not sure if it's available on iPad. It's cost 10 bucks though. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/documents-to-go-office-suite/id317117961?mt=8&ls=1


----------



## Firefly2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Ben, but that wouldn't feed my Excel addiction (and how would I run my regular expression add-in with it? )

The lack of Flash is annoying - there's an online magazine I like that iPad would be perfect for, but it requires Flash


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 10, 2012)

I know, every .xlsx doc I open in it seems to have "unsupported cells". It really only supports the very basics.

I used it when I created a calculator in Excel to help determine the length of a roll of paper (find it here) and I needed to use it "in the field" (i.e. in the warehouse), without having to run back to my desk every time.


----------



## Copsey (Apr 10, 2012)

I do not own any apple either.  However work is now supporting apple.  I have thought about getting the new IPad.  Is it any better function-wise vs the 2?  The display is nice but does it do more?


----------



## JamesW (Apr 11, 2012)

BenMiller said:


> Whaaat? I haven't seen better than the iPhone 4S - look at Instagram.


 
Oh dear, another 'brainwashed' fanboy! 

The Galaxy S2 has a clearer, more scratch resistant screen and an 8 megapixel camera.  It also has a faster processor, is more responsive, better to handle and is much cheaper.  I fail to see why anyone would buy an iPhone!


----------



## Firefly2012 (Apr 11, 2012)

Copsey said:


> I do not own any apple either.  However work is now supporting apple.  I have thought about getting the new IPad.  Is it any better function-wise vs the 2?  The display is nice but does it do more?



Apart from an old 2ng generation iPod, this is the first Apple product I've owned.  I don't think there can be too many differences (display apart) as there are various threads on Apple Support forums asking how to tell the iPad2 and 3 apart (there's nothing obvious on the boxes for example)!


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 11, 2012)

More scratch resistant? Yes. Clearer? No. The fact is that Apple recognized the fact that the user connects with the phone through the screen, and they made it as important to their engineers as, say, the processor. The result is a higher resolution than any other phone. And I'm not a "fanboy"! I just happen to own an iPhone :P


----------



## JamesW (Apr 11, 2012)

BenMiller said:


> More scratch resistant? Yes. Clearer? No. The fact is that Apple recognized the fact that the user connects with the phone through the screen, and they made it as important to their engineers as, say, the processor. The result is a higher resolution than any other phone. And I'm not a "fanboy"! I just happen to own an iPhone :P


 
*cough* I'll just leave this here: http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...the-world-today-645440/page:21#articleContent

(One of many smartphone articles that have the same result).

From what I've seen, the "super AMOLED" screen on the S2 is clearer than the 4S screen.


----------



## Domski (Apr 11, 2012)

Let's just agree they're both very nice  (although the S2 is better )

Dom


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 11, 2012)

JamesW said:


> *cough* I'll just leave this here: http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...the-world-today-645440/page:21#articleContent



And I quote, from the link you posted, "...we rate the camera on Apple's device that little bit higher..."


----------



## RobMatthews (Apr 11, 2012)

BenMiller said:


> And I quote, from the link you posted, "...we rate the camera on Apple's device that little bit higher..."


 But you weren't arguing camera, you were arguing screen. On topic please.


----------



## Domski (Apr 11, 2012)

To be fair others were arguing the camera wasn't very good (S2 is still better though )

Shiny new S3 coming out soon so will have to see what that has to offer.

Dom


----------



## RoryA (Apr 12, 2012)

Domski said:


> To be fair others were arguing the camera wasn't very good (S2 is still better though )



Still, this thread is about i*Pad* not iPhone, and only the iPhone 4s has a good camera anyway.


----------



## Domski (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll give Apple another 2 years of dominating the tablet market. Pretty soon others will catch  as they already are with the likes of Asus Transformer series. iOS and Android have little to offer that the other doesn't, firms are realising they need to release software for both and IMHO Google already has the edge over Apple in home cooked software area.

Dom


----------



## Firefly2012 (Apr 15, 2012)

I didn't realise there was no file manager (or equivalent) included in iOS!  That makes no sense to me.  I tried some of the free ones but wasn't overly impressed so plumped for a paid for one which works well.  Why, oh why was this not included in iOS?!  So annoying you have to pay for it when it should come with it.


----------



## Norie (Apr 16, 2012)

It's so you can't access your files, Apple wouldn't like it if you did that.


----------

